# Changing brands?



## Sarahjane (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I have recently got a BFP but I'm going to run out of the hrt tabs that my clinic abroad gave me.  Do you think it is okay to switch to Progynova which I think is the equivalent in the UK.  Also on utrogestan, do you think I can switch to cyclogest?  

Thanks,

Sarahjane


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Absolutley fine to swap brands as long as you keep taking the same dosage.
Congrats!!

Ruth


----------

